# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  تجاوز حساب شاومي بشكل دائم.و بأسهل طريقة REDMI 9/9A

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،  
                                                                                                      نعم أصبح بالإمكان تجاوز مشكلة المطالبة بحساب الشاومي بشكل دائم و آمن. بدون الحاجة لل  VPN ولا فتح البوتلودر و لا لبوكس داعم

----------


## mohamed73

الله يحفضك خويا

----------

